#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Е.А. Торчинов, "Опыт запредельного"

## Айк

Религии мира: Опыт запредельного. Психотехника и трансперсональные состояния
Серия: Academia
Издательства: Азбука-классика, Петербургское Востоковедение, 2005 г.
Твердый переплет, 544 стр.
ISBN   5-352-01370-7, 5-85803-274-8
Тираж: 3000 экз.
Формат: 84x108/32 

Глава 3-я 2-ой части - "Расцвет психотехники в буддизме"

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

"Религии мира: Опыт запредельного..." переиздаётся уже не первый раз. В прошлом году вышла вторая часть этой книги: "Пути философии Востока и Запада: познание запредельного". - СПб.: "Азбука-классика", "Петербургское Востоковедение", 2005. - 480 с. 




> Книга продолжает исследование трансперсонального опыта как основы феномена религии, сосредоточивая внимание на изучении онтологического статуса сознания, на метафизике и эпистемологии трансперсонального опыта.
> Основной материал для изучения как самого трансперсонального опыта, так и ведущих к его обретению практик, дают религии Востока, о которых идёт речь в первом разделе книги. Во втором разделе исследуются философские аспекты изменённых состояний сознания, а также нейрофизиологический аспект глубинных религиозных переживаний.
> Именно в области трансперсонального происходит сопряжение различных путей поиска обновления для западной мысли - в обращении к неевропейской мысли и в интересе к сознанию и его изменённым состояниям, ибо именно неевропейские учения придавали особое значение не только психопрактикам, как методикам достижения конкретных, строго определённых состояний сознания, но в первую очередь их теоретическому и даже понятийному осмыслению.


Книга ценна ещё и тем, что была написана практиковавшим буддистом. Вряд ли кто сейчас способен, исходя из буддийской позиции, достичь такой глубины анализа при широчайшем уровне обобщений. А. Н. Игнатович ушёл, потом Е. А. Торчинов... Немного крупных буддологов осталось: Рудой, Андросов, Парибок...
В конце книги Торчинов ещё блестящее заключение сделал: "Личность и свобода в восточных традициях ( к критике европоцентризма и ориентализма )". 

Ps. Планировался и третий том этого исследования.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Очень жаль, что Евгений Алексеевич ушёл так рано... В 1998 году я купил в Москве только вышедший из печати первый том "Религий мира". Эта книга помогла мне окончательно отказаться от застарелых "православно-персоналистских" предубеждений по отношению к буддизму. Я бы, наверное, долго ещё шёл к Дхарме, если б не Торчинов с его "Религиями мира" и "Введением в буддологию"... Спасибо ему за всё - и светлая память! 

Пусть некоторые взгляды ЕАТ и критиковались как не совсем буддийские, но необходимо помнить, что он занимался - и блестяще! - сравнительным религиеведением, а не апологией буддизма. Очень радостная новость, что вышел наконец-то второй том.

----------


## Sergej

Буквально позавчера закончил читать "Введение в буддизм"  Евгения торчинова.  Очень информативно, за что ему огромное спасибо. 
Может кто ниубдь знает, существует ли какой нибудь интернет магазин, который рассылает такую литературу  за границу?

----------


## Айк

К #1:
Здесь[/url] можно скачать э.в. книги

----------


## Ersh

Это не э.в., это пиратская версия. Не стыдно?

----------


## Айк

//Не стыдно?

Этот вопрос к создателям сайта. На себя я беру только свое незнание, но мне за него не стыдно

----------


## Айк

//Может кто ниубдь знает, существует ли какой нибудь интернет магазин, который рассылает такую литературу за границу?

Озон:
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1687445/

Болеро:
http://www.bolero.ru/index.php?level=6&h=6#postabroad

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Буквально позавчера закончил читать "Введение в буддизм"  Евгения торчинова.  Очень информативно, за что ему огромное спасибо. 
> Может кто ниубдь знает, существует ли какой нибудь интернет магазин, который рассылает такую литературу  за границу?


Первоначально эта книга была издана как "Введение в буддологию" (курс лекций). Вот её полная (и не пиратская) электронная версия -
http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torchin/buddhism.html

----------


## Ersh

> Первоначально эта книга была издана как "Введение в буддологию" (курс лекций). Вот её полная (и не пиратская) электронная версия -


А что, Евгений Алексеевич или издательство давали разрешения хозяевам сайта на бесплатное распространение этой книги?

----------


## Ануруддха

Автор сайта как-то списывался со мной и сообщил, что книга в электронном виде представлена официально.

----------


## Sergej

> //Может кто ниубдь знает, существует ли какой нибудь интернет магазин, который рассылает такую литературу за границу?
> 
> Озон:
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1687445/
> 
> Болеро:
> http://www.bolero.ru/index.php?level=6&h=6#postabroad


спасибо!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Автор сайта как-то списывался со мной и сообщил, что книга в электронном виде представлена официально.


Отдельные главы Евгений Алексеевич ещё и на своём сайте успел опубликовать:http://www.members.tripod.com/~etor_best/pub2.html

----------


## Gasyoun

Если не секрет, Михаил, откуда вы взяли, что Рудой крупный, да еще буддолог?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Странный вопрос...

----------


## Tiop

Gasyoun , а как вы определите направление творчества В. Рудого ?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

"Особо следует сказать о группе В. И. Рудого, учёного, активно работавшего ещё в 70-е годы. Позднее (на рубеже 80-90-х годов) она организационно оформилась в виде группы буддологии Санкт-Петербургского филиала Института востоковедения РАН. Эту группу можно считать первым после школы Ф. И. Щербатского оформленным отечественным буддологическим направлением с чётко определёнными методологическими принципами. Наиболее активные и последовательные члены этого направления - помимо самого В. И. Рудого - Е. П. Островская и Т. В. Ермакова. Основным и практически единственным предметом изучения этой группы является классическая буддийская Абхидхарма, причём даже не вся Абхидхарма, а трактат Васубандху "Абхидхармакоша". На основе всестороннего анализа этого памятника группа В. И. Рудого делает широкие выводы общебуддологического характера. Как чрезвычайно важный положительный фактор деятельности школы В. И. Рудого должны быть названы: 1)обращение к классической буддологической проблематике и возрождение традиций школы Ф. И. Щербатского; 2) наличие разработанной теоретико-методологической базы исследований и герменевтической процедуры, а также 3) высокий уровень как философского, так и историко-философского анализа текста".

Е. А. Торчинов.

Можно добавить, что помимо переводов, комментариев и реконструкции системы "Абхидхармакоши" (осуществлённых на высочайшем научном уровне), В. И. Рудой также является автором следующей работы: "Отечественная историко-философская школа в буддологии: вклад в проблему научного истолкования буддийских философских текстов". Кроме того, ряд его работ вышел в соавторстве с Е. П. Осторовской, А. Б. Островским, Т. В. Ермаковой, Е. А. Островской -мл.:
"Основы буддийского мировоззрения",
"Космос и карма",
"Классическая буддийская философия",
"Учение об историческом времени и обществе в индийской классической философии".

----------


## До

> Если не секрет, Михаил, откуда вы взяли, что Рудой крупный, да еще буддолог?


Кто же он?

Вот кстати тред по его публикациям:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3372 Публикации В.И.Рудого

----------


## Tiop

Михаил, подскажите пожалуйста, "Отечественная историко-философская школа в буддологии: вклад в проблему научного истолкования буддийских философских текстов" это монография ?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Это часть сборника "Буддизм: проблемы истории, культуры, современности" (М., 1990).
Свою позицию В. И. Рудой обосновал в работе "О специфике историко-философского подхода к изучению индийских классических религиозно-философских систем":
http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/library/method.html

----------


## Tiop

Спасибо, эту работу знаю.

----------

